# Perdido 11/27



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

Wife had some tests due today so i took the boys across the bridge to Perdido for some time killin. Not bad weather wise light wind tide comin in. Somethin was tearin up bait just past the sand bar, birds everywhere. 
Slow at first, then both rods double over, one right after the other. 5 yr old wants to reel in the spinnin rod and about loses it when the big one made a good run, funny as hell as he was freakin out cause he hasnt caught somethin that big yet. One a little over 13" the other was 15".
All and all great day and 2 fat pomps for dinner.
























Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! I bet all the kids at school are going to here about this trip .


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

That's awesome. Tell your boys other fishermen saw their fish and think they're great fishermen! I'm just getting my 4 year old son into the sport and boy was he pissed when I had to release his 1st undersize pomp!


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Fine boys and fine fish!


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Very nice! Great looking fish and happy youngins!!:thumbsup:


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great job on getting the boys out there.. I bet there are hooked! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

timjb83 said:


> Great job on getting the boys out there.. I bet there are hooked!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Yep and now all they want is to catch a bigger one. Everyday after school I get asked if we can go fishin again, even if its dark.
I am 1 proud papa!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

I miss the taste of pompano! Great outing for the kids.


----------

